# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Степан Руданський, «Ворона і лис».

## Zaya

Степан Руданський
Ворона і лис 
Пробігає лис голодний, 
Через пеньки скаче…
Аж слухає: десь ворона
На гілляці кряче… 
Прибігає, хоч видати,
Та ніяк дістати,
Лис хитрує і вертиться,
Давай підмовляти… 
Підмовляє, щоби злізла…
Прищурює очі…
Обіцяє м’яса гори, — 
Ворона не хоче… 
«І не хочу, і не злізу, — 
Стала говорити, — 
Іди собі, коли хочеш,
На село дурити!.. 
Ти думаєш, що ворона
Розуму не має…
Сидить собі на гілляці,
Нічого не знає. 
Та я знаю, що ти хочеш,
Як псявіра, їсти…
І хіба б я дурна була,
Щоб думала злізти?» 
«Бог з тобою, голубонько! — 
Став лис прикидатись. — 
Та тепер вже, зозуленько,
Нічого боятись… 
Вийшов указ з того світа,
Щоб мир був усюди!
Щоби мирно собі жили
І звірі, і люди!» 
А ворона розважає:
«Брешеш ти, мій враже!.. — 
Далі кругом подивилась
Та лисові й каже: 
«Та який же мир той буде
Та спокій між нами,
Коли онде йдуть до лісу,
Стрільці із хортами!» 
«Будь здорова, голубонько!»
«А то що? Куди ти?»
«Таж стрільців лихо надносить,
Треба утікати!..» 
«А указ же з того світу,
Що про мир писали?..»
«Може, вони ще указу
Того не читали». 
«Ну, не бійся, голубчику!
Я лиш так сказала…
Але ж вашого указу
І я не читала!..»

----------

